

Mario Marathon 4 raised over $91k in 4 days and not quite finished yet - Urgo
http://www.mariomarathon.com/index.html

======
Urgo
All the money raised from the Mario Marathon goes directly to the Child's Play
Charity which is run by Penny Arcade. Child's Play gives video games, books,
toys, etc to sick kids in Children's Hospitals world wide. Helping kids heal
isn't just a medicine thing so donate a few bucks if you're able to. It's a
great cause!

------
Shirou
Donate Please ^.^

